# مظاهرات واشتباكات مع الامن داخل الكاتدرائيه



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

مظاهرات واشتباكات مع الامن داخل الكاتدرائيه

قامت مجموعه من الشباب الاقباط بعمل مظاهرات فى ساحة الكاتدرائيه 

وبمجرد نزول البابا شنوده  ودخوله الكنيسه منع الامن الشباب المتظاهرين من الدخول الى الكنيسه وقامت بعض الاشتباكات الطفيفه بين الامن وبعض من شبابنا

انتظرو صور وبعض لقطات الفيديو

المصدر خاص
بعض الشباب والشابات من داخل الكاتدرائيه المرقسيه
​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يستر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

فى انتظار باقى الاخبار
ثانكس كيوبد​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*الجدير بالذكر ان الكتدارئيه المرقسيه كانت شبه خاليه من المتواجدون لعدم سماح الامن بدخول اغلب المتظاهرين الى الكنيسه

 قامت الشباب بعد ما منع الامن دخولهم الكتدرائبه بعمل مظاهرات اخرى

وجاء رد البابا شنوده قائلا : طالما فى مكان دخلوهم عشان ميعمولش دوشه بره
*​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

كلام جواهر و عين العقل حكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يستر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

يكتفى البابا بوقتا قليل 
ويقوم بأنهاء المحاضره فى وقت مبكر 
وهو يبكى​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*وتفجر المفاجاه الغاء العظه الاسبوعيه لقداسة البابا بسبب حالة النفسيه السلبيه جدا

ويكتفى البابا بتعزية اهالى نجع حمادى وشد من ازرهم قائلا اكيد انهم شهداء

انتهى اللقاء الاسبوعى لقداسة البابا

انتظرو صور وبعض لقطات الفيديو من المحتمل جدا استمرار المظاهرات
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2010)

ياربي
انا كنت مستنية النهارده
كان نفسي اعرف المفاجأة
ربنا يسامح اللي كان السبب
ويصبر البابا ويقويه علي المحنه دي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يتصرف فى كل واحد بيكتف الحقيقة ويمنع ظهورها​


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2010)

ياه ده انا كنت رايح
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*اتنقلت المظاهره امام باب المرقسيه ويريدون المتظاهرون الخروج الى الشوارع الجانبيه وسط فرض الامن سيطره تامه وغلق باب الكتدارئيه قام بعض من المتظهرون بالقفز فوق الباب الرئيسى للكنيسه ويعد الفرض الامنى على باب الكنيسه واغلاقه منع حرية تعبير الراىء 

تابعونا سنوافيكم كل جديد
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

خرج الانبا يوانس ووقف وسط المتظاهرون ومنعهم من الخروج الى الشارع

والتفت الناس حول الانبا يوأنس وترددت هتافات قائله

يارب يارب يارب يارب

تابعونا سنوافيكم الاحداث وقت حدوثه لحظه بلحظه
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*وتتعال صوت الهتافات قائله

مش هنخاف ولا هنطاطى احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى

وعباره اخرى قائله

يا مبارك ساكت ليه انت معاهم ولا ايييييييييييييه

هذا ويعد اجمالى المتاظهرين ما يقرب من 3 الاف متظاهر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2010)

*هزنى بكاءه جدااااا وحزنه الواضح فى عينيه 
وعزتنى جدااا جملته ان اللى ميقدرش عليه بشر يقدر عليه ربنا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2010)

*ننتظر متابعتك يا كيوبيد 
ربنا يعوضك ويحمى ولاده من اى سوء متربص بيهم *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*عباره اخرى قائله

احنا معنا احلي ست ينصر دينك يا جورجيت
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*دى جريمه ارهابيه طائفيه ولا مدنيه ولا جنائيه دى مؤامؤه ارهابيه

نجع حمادى وفى فرشوط اضطهاد بقى على المكشوف
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

وتتوالى الهتافات قائله
 
​ على صوتك عالى عالى دم الشهدا علينا غالى

و

السلاح دا سلاح حكومه ايه اللى جابه فى ايده كمونه
و
يا مبارك قول الحق فى اضطهاد ولا لا



​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 يناير 2010)

*ليه كدة يابويا ليه ما اعلنتش القرار والبيان ليه ما اخدتش وقفة احتجاجية ليه سبت دم اولادك الف سؤال ليه ولية ​*


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2010)

ولسه ولسه
متابعه معاكو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2010)

فعلا سيدنا الحزن واضح جدا عليه 
ودموعه مش بتنشف 
يارب ارحمنا يارب واسترها على اولادك
متابعين معاك يا مينا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يستر انا خايفة على سيدنا كتير
متابعة​​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RolgS_UMpWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 يناير 2010)

_*معلش هتعبك يكيوبيد مفيش لينك تحميل النت عندى بطى اوى ومش عارفة اشوفها ​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2010)

*حاضر بس معايا صور وفيديوهات متصوره من ناس اصحابى برفعها وهعملكو لينكات تحميل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2010)

خلاص كده معدش ينفع 
لازم نعمل حاجه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 يناير 2010)

_*مرسية يمينا هتعبك معايا وتعبينك معانا يجميل ​*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

المهم نلاقى نتيجة بعد دة كله
مش يسكوتنا فى الاخر
ويقلبوها زى كل مرة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2010)

بعد  اذن اخويا مينا 
ده لينك تحميل الفيديو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196232947/eab9e23a/______-__3_-__.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/19624118...ad3/__-__.html

 ده لينك تحميل الفيديو التانى ​


----------



## maged18 (13 يناير 2010)

ايوه كده لازم نهز الكون بصوتنا مش زي ما هما بيعملوا بالقتل وانا متاكد ان اصواتنا بيسمعها ربنا قبل اي انسان زي ما حصل في موضوع وفاء قسطنطين


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه البابا كان منهار اوى 

وبيبكى  صعب عليا اوى اوى 

اكيد مش سهل عليه ولا علينا 

ربنا يستر مجهود جميل كيوبيد

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يجماعه لكل اللى شاركو

ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------

